# Guy in PA going into the final stages



## Striperman91 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey All.....I see some activity on this site...so I figured I would join and speak up.

I am the Husband...45, 15 years into the marriage. 4 kids + 1 from a previous marriage. I have been through it all over the past 18 months.....I think I have allot of advice to offer, hope I can help.

As stated, this has been going on about 18 months, I filed, then we tried to reconcile, therapy, counseling...allot of legal BS. Still living in the same home....hell, we sleep in the same bedroom half the time. 

We did sign a custody agreement in the middle of all this, which was 50/50....if we can't come to the financial agreement, it will go to the court, although I don't think it should. Were going to try mediation, I hope it works, I believe the best outcome is where both parties compromise and recognize that there is no winner or loser. 

I may need some advise and will offer my thoughts to those who ask.

Kind Regards,

Matt in PA (Montgomery County)


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Matt and welcome to TAM,hope you find some insights that help you out.I'm assuming PA,as in the state....on some of the forums it has a whole other meaning! Anyway there's a lot of people going through what you are and I'm sure you'll find some good support here.Good luck.


----------



## Striperman91 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats right, the State of PA. Thanks for your welcome. I hope to find others in my state to discuss things with. The laws are confusing, they apply them differently state to state and sometimes county to county. I am also here to share my knowledge...if anyone's interested.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

welcome Matt...can I call you Striper?

Can I ask- happened to you and yours??


----------

